# Nervous!



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Just got the reminder call from the vet's office. Mochi goes in for her spay tomorrow. I drop her off between 8-9am. Then I have to go to work and won't be home until at least 7:30pm, so I won't even get to be there to pick up my baby. Must trust my clumsy, heavy-handed husband to take care of her until I'm home.

My mother-in-law is going to take puppy Chuui all day Friday while I'm at work again so my husband will be able to focus on caring for Mochi. I wish I could be there. When I scheduled the spay I was not working full time and had planned to be her caretaker for this, but then I got a full-time job recently and must just trust everything will be okay. :-(

I hope it goes well and we can handle keeping her calm during recovery, especially with pup Chuui bouncing all around trying to get her to play. The timing is made worse by the fact that Chuui started her first heat least week, so she can't be taken to the dog park to burn off the energy, either.

Crossing fingers things go better than I am expecting.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sure Mochi and your hubby will do great  I know how nerve-wracking it is, though! Please give us an update after the procedure. Will keep your girl in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I know how awful it feels to not be available to tend to your fur baby, but I bet everything will be fine. May Hubby and Mochi both come through with flying colors!
Please do keep us updated -Poodle Forum is there for you! :amen:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sometimes husbands do better than expected, and I hope this will be one such time. Hope the procedure and recovery goes smoothly. Keeping an active Poodle quiet and on restricted activity is the hard part.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Did you talk to the vet and let them know she is in heat? I think some people would advise to wait until hse is done with her heat and is roughly half way between this cycle and the next time she is likely to come in.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Did you talk to the vet and let them know she is in heat? I think some people would advise to wait until hse is done with her heat and is roughly half way between this cycle and the next time she is likely to come in.



I think you mis-read, Mochi isn't in heat, her baby sister is!
Good luck with the procedure, I am sure that she will be pretty sleepy for the first couple of days, nothing for your hubby to do but feed her, and watch her snooze!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oops that is much better to hear. Thanks for clarifying. I am a little fuzzy headed from the long drive and late arrival at home yesterday.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sure Mochi will be just fine until you get home to take care of her......she'll probably still be woozy from the anesthesia and sleepy. It'll be the next few days, trying to keep her from jumping .........& yes, keep that cone on!!!( At least til you see the incision has closed )
Actually after 3 days my girl was pretty much back to normal activity and monitored herself! If she felt anything hurting she'd take a break and a nap! LOL!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't stress too much Bonnie, you"ll be home with her for the weekend. Hope it's all smooth sailing dear!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am sending up good thoughts for Mochi


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

*Just what I needed to hear! <3*

Thank you all for your reassurances! Mochi is the first dog I've ever owned myself. My family dogs were all spayed when I was very young and unaware, or came to us spayed so I have no experience with what to expect.

She's already clearly my heart-dog and I'm so nervous for her. She's such a skinny thing that I am always worried about her health so the thought of her going in for this surgery really makes me nervous.

:grouphug:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> Thank you all for your reassurances! Mochi is the first dog I've ever owned myself. My family dogs were all spayed when I was very young and unaware, or came to us spayed so I have no experience with what to expect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely understand - I was in a total panic before Timi had hers - I was giving minute to minute updates from the Vet's office here and on Facebook lol, but it all went smoothly, as I am sure Mochi's will as well!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> Just got the reminder call from the vet's office. Mochi goes in for her spay tomorrow. I drop her off between 8-9am. Then I have to go to work and won't be home until at least 7:30pm, so I won't even get to be there to pick up my baby. Must trust my clumsy, heavy-handed husband to take care of her until I'm home.
> 
> My mother-in-law is going to take puppy Chuui all day Friday while I'm at work again so my husband will be able to focus on caring for Mochi. I wish I could be there. When I scheduled the spay I was not working full time and had planned to be her caretaker for this, but then I got a full-time job recently and must just trust everything will be okay. :-(
> 
> ...



I know how hard this is, but I'm sure everything will be fine, and your hubby will take care of things. Put your trust in him. Maybe he can call you at your work after once he gets Mochi home and settled, so that will put your mind at ease.

Also, what I did with each of my dogs when they got spayed/neutered, I would call the vet's office at least once to get an update on how everything was going. So really, if it would help you to feel better, you should just go ahead and call the office to find out. They understand how worried we get.

I'll be thinking of your little girl, and be sure to come on when you can , to give us an update.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My experience with Iris' spay was fairly typical, I think.

I took her in at 8AM....they did surgery right away. I picked her up when they called me at 1:30. Took home a sleepy dog. Put her in the crate to nap....I took a short nap too. Took out Iris about 4:30 to pee and every two hours until bed. Anesthesia made her pee a lot. She drank a fair amount of water but not excessive. 

She slept through the night and was pretty much back to normal the next morning. Never tried to mess with the incision...it was VERY small, about 1" long with dissolving suture material. I put a t- shirt on her to sort of cover, loosely, her belly and make it hard for her to bite at the boo boo, but she never even tried.

If I remember correctly, She was about a year old at spay time.

I did worry at the time, it's a Mom's job to worry some, but I do have faith in my Veterinarian.

VQ


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Good luck Mochi! Penny goes in for her spay Friday morning. Hoping for quick, easy recoveries for both of them!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Next to end-of-life decisions, my least favorite part of dog ownership is spay/neuter!
It seems so darn scary! 

But they always turn out ok and just fine  Give her a week and it'll be back to normal!


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

*All is well!*

I tried to update earlier from my phone on the way home but my signal went in and out a couple times and just when I was ready to hit post, we went underground and I lost all signal and my phone couldn't finish submitting the post :argh:

So we dropped her off at 8AM. I was hoping the doctor or the vet tech or at least the receptionist would give me some information about what to expect she was just whisked into the back after telling us they'd call us later. I waited until someone came back out and asked some questions that I could think of and made sure they knew my husband, who was with me, would be the one picking her up and we gave his phone number which I saw them write down. So I went to work and hubby took Chuui back home. 

I was away from my desk all day at work but had a chance to check my phone around 3pm only to find a missed call from around 1:30pm and a VM from the vet saying Mochi was out, she'd done well, and could be picked up at 5:30pm. I called my husband really quick and he said they had not called him at all yet. :mad3: I let him know the situation and he went to get her at 5:30. Around 6pm he texted that they were home. Specifically, he sent me a picture of Mochi standing in her bed, with the cone on, looking incredibly dejected/miserable. Then a bit later when I texted I was leaving work, he sent me another pic of her curled up in her bed, cone still on. 

I was so distracted thinking of how I couldn't wait to get home, that I hopped on the wrong train at one of my connections and didn't realize until about 5 stops later! :lol: Finally made it home and grilled my husband on what they had told him when he picked her up. Not much apparently, or he just doesn't retain information. I suspect the latter. He said they gave him a pain/inflammation prevention med she could have once a day starting tomorrow, and that she may not want to eat or drink much for a while. And that was it. I asked him what they said about letting her move about, and he said, "oh yeah they said in a few days we can let her do normal stuff." Wha...? I thought it was longer.

Oh well. Mochi has been laying quietly except for intermittent moans and groans, which make me think she is really uncomfortable. I took her out back twice worrying she had to pee, but when I put her down she just stood in place looking dejected. I walked away once, and she slowly moved to follow. I hate having to carry her as I am so sure she hurts when I do and I'm worried about the incision which I haven't gotten a good look at yet, but hubby said it's covered with a liquid bandage. Still...

I am planning to sleep on the couch with her tonight so we don't have to deal with the stairs and our tall bed tonight. Plus that means bouncy puppy Chuui can stay upstairs with hubby and leave us in peace. :amen:

I hope she's better in the morning and not in too much pain until we can give her the pain medicine tomorrow (I was not expecting to have to wait so long to give her pain medicine).

Anyway, I took off the cone when I got home and she seems a little more comfortable. She's actually laying on my leg now after i brought her in from our last outing. She's had some water, no interest in food. I'll wait until morning before trying food again I think. Was planning on doing some work for one of my other jobs on the computer tonight, but think I'll just put it off another day and spend my time with Mochi for the rest of the night. Chuui has finally calmed down and is laying partially on my shoulder so at least things are calm now.

Thank you again everyone for holding my hand and patting my back while I stressed about this!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, glad she came through it just fine. What kind of pain med were you given for her? They get a pain injection before they leave the hospital, but if she's really miserable, you can probably give her something tonight. I gave Maizie tramadol in the evening after her surgery. 

For food, I would give her chicken or hamburger with rice for the next couple of days. Then she should feel like eating her regular diet. 

I would also keep the cone on any time you aren't right there with her. Trust me, I speak from experience! They don't like it, but it's safe. 

Ten days of rest is recommended after a spay/neuter. At least 7 

And lastly, I hope the two of you sleep well tonight  Give that precious girl a kiss for me.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you! I have the cone next to us on the sofa in case she decides to investigate her incision, but so far she seems to only want to stretch out a bit and sleep. I think it is uncomfortable to move for her. I am unfortunately/fortunately very easily woken by my pups moving around at night so I think I'll leave the cone off tonight while we sleep on the couch and if she's more active in the morning and seems to be showing attention to the spot I'll immediately put it back on (I may put it on anyway in case she starts later in the day when I'm at work as I don't think my husband will remember NOT to fall sleep in the middle of the day...)

Hubby and Chuui just turned in a bit earlier than normal and I will do our bedtime routine and lights-out soon too.

Night all.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So happy to hear that it went well! I never did have to use the cone with Timi - I think that by the time that she got out of sleepy Timi mode 3-4 days later, it just was not bothering her.
Hope you both get some rest tonight!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad Mochi did well. I hope you all get some good rest tonight and she perks up tomorrow.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Ohhhh sweet girl, I'm so glad to hear all went well for Mochi. You, on the other hand, not so much. I'm sorry the day was hectic for you, but I'm betting that things are more calm tonight with you sleeping right next to your girl. 

As for the cone, as long as she's being supervised, then it's okay to have it off. When not supervised, then she needs to have it on. It's for her own good. My dogs didn't mind the cone, but they never seemed interested in licking the incision, so I did take the cones off sooner than what the doctor said, and they were fine. 

Hope you and Mochi are sleeping well tonight.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I forgot to mention the medicine she has is a liquid which is used for pain and inflammation in dogs, according to the box which I read last night. Name starts with an M... Anyway, I had been worried last night because she hadn't gone pee since 7am that day and poo the night before, then she went the whole surgery and after without doing either even though she did have water a couple times in the evening. But at midnight I took her out back for the third time and after much standing still, and much requests from me that she "go potty!" she finally wander a few feet way and had a nice long pee! :amen:

We started out on the couch with her laying between my legs, but I woke from a doze about 15min later and realized she was standing on the floor next to her water bowl and bed, both of which I had moved right next to the couch for convenience. I asked her what she was doing and she slowly moved into her bed, stood for a bit, I asked if she wanted to lay down there, and she slowly proceeded to lay down in her bed. She spent the whole night in her own bed, the first time she's ever done that. A bit more herself this morning before I left for work. 

She was happy to drink water and eat the bit of thawed frozen raw bites I put out for her breakfast. She had a broken-up biscuit today too according to my husband, and after I got home today, she ate all the dry kibble he had put in her bowl earlier, which wasn't much but she ate it all in one go so she certainly has an appetite back.

Hubby said she was more energetic and awake today and he had to put the cone on when he left her to go pick up puppy Chuui this evening as she was more interested in her incision area.

When they came back I had a really hard time keeping a handle on Mochi, who wanted nothing more than to greet and play with Chuui after their 2nd long day away from each other. Mochi is on and off our (low) couch and in and out the back door with 3 stair steps on her own which I can only assume is because hubby wasn't trying to stop her and now she's feeling so much better. I hope we can stop her overdoing it for the next couple days!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh, what a good report! It's awful, isn't it, that first night when they still are groggy from anesthesia and it hurts. But it sounds as if Mochi is rebounding well; wanting to play with Chuui is a very good sign. 

You know I'm sure not to let Mochi get ahead of herself, especially the first few days when you don't want anything to keep the incision from healing. 

I hope you both can get a solid sleep after this ordeal which we all know too well...


----------

